# K-6 (old) Doserless Mod



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I've always disliked the loser and the cut off on the K-6 as I don't ever grind enough coffee to utilise the features and it causes a large build up of excess coffee which is a pain to clean out.

I saw this post on a forum an decided to give it a go. It went pretty smoothly although the cut off flap was really wedged in and I damaged it a little pulling it out. Not great if I want to re-sell it but oh well! Word of warning - UNPLUG THE GRINDER!! I gave myself a little shock when I accidentally touched the cut off switch as it was out of the plastic cover.

The cardboard does a reasonable job but it still needs scraping out after to remove the grinds. BUT it is a lot easier to get everything out than before so should be more efficient and produce a better and fresher cup. If you have any questions let me know!


----------

